# Hobgoblin Strong Ale



## SJW (31/8/07)

I had a Hobgoblin last night. WOW. What a great drop. Has anyone cloned this puppy? if so what OG would we be looking at? The hops are a give away, re. the website.......

"Head Brewer, Jeremy Moss, has produced a full chocolate malt flavour beer by the addition of a small proportion of crystal malt and the use of Fuggles hops blended with Styrian Goldings hops. The ruby red coloured Hobgoblin is full-bodied and has a delicious chocolate toffee malt flavour balanced with a rounded moderate bitterness and an overall fruity character."

I think I might give this one a crack.

Steve


----------



## Goat (31/8/07)

Steve,

I have to agree its a great beer - though have had a couple of bottles are a bit dodgey - oxidised or something.

I dropped into the Moon and Sixpence in Perth a week or so ago and as I was waiting for another pint of Tetley's, I noticed that they had Hobgoblin on the 'draught menu' !! On asking, I was very disappointed to find the keg had "just" finished

In terms of recipe, I reckon there is a fair bit dark sugar and oak chip in there too. Good luck with it - let us know how you go with a recipe.


----------



## bconnery (31/8/07)

Here's one from a site in the UK...

Can't vouch for it but all the guys who'd done it there liked it...



5.56 kg Maris Otter 
0.3 kg Crystal 
0.23 kg Carapils 
0.17 Chocolate 
67 degrees for 90 mins 
15 grm Syrian Goldings 5% 60 min 
15 grm Fuggles 4.5% 60 min 
15 grm Syrian Goldings 30 min 
15 grm Fuggles 30 min 
23 l, og 1052 
whirfloc tab 20 mins 
Safale so4


----------



## Guest Lurker (31/8/07)

I think I detect the odious presence of dark crystal in Hobgoblin Strong.


----------



## SJW (31/8/07)

Could be worth a go. Either way I would end up with a pretty good drop. I guess we should be carefully of calling anything a clone as, often similar to the original is still a might fine drop no matter what style your trying to CLONE.


----------



## bconnery (31/8/07)

SJW said:


> Could be worth a go. Either way I would end up with a pretty good drop. I guess we should be carefully of calling anything a clone as, often similar to the original is still a might fine drop no matter what style your trying to CLONE.



Yeah it's, another, topic that can get people fired up. I personally will quite happily make a beer like a particular one, and will often try and get it as close as possible to what it known about that beer, but as long as I can produce a tasty beer in the ballpark of said beer I'm not going to be too fussed. 

Then again I'm a recipe tinkerer, that's half the fun of this game for me, so I will rarely, actually never, follow something exactly to the letter. I'm not for one second presuming mine is always better, I just like to play around.


----------



## Weizguy (31/8/07)

I'm pretty sure that MHB has a clone recipe or maybe a "clone kit".

Not really a clone, as it is likely to be superior due to freshness, if you make it rather than buy imported bottled beer.

Seth out


----------



## Steve (31/8/07)

Steve

I did one a while back:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;hl=hobgoblin

Apparently is was very close. Ive not actually tasted the real thing. But this was very nice.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jayse (31/8/07)

I have had cracks at making similiar beers, just having a look and can't tell which recipe is what ATM though in the archives. None of them I actually gave a name like hobgoblin which i thought i did anyway......

Pretty much a standard strong bitter style recipe of sorts with maybe a bit extra choc and less bitterness than perhaps you might ussually use. Stryian to finish.

I think the IBU is only down around 30 with a OG up around 1.056 or there abouts I gather. I'am pretty sure I would have gone for around 35 IBU with 1.056+ though.

I'am fairly sure I used the london special number two yeast 1768 for my couple cracks at this type of beer.

Its a pretty straight forward type of beer to make great ones similiar too.



bconnery said:


> Here's one from a site in the UK...
> 
> Can't vouch for it but all the guys who'd done it there liked it...
> 
> ...



Recipe looks a reasonbly good start, not sure if it needs quite that much choc.
I'd go higher OG and maybe the finishing hops closer to the end and all styrians.
And safale might make reasonble beers also but the magic grin factor comes from something/anything besides that.





Guest Lurker said:


> I think I detect the odious presence of dark crystal in Hobgoblin Strong.



Yeap I agree, like a lot of stronger bitters the crystal malts are more pronounced.

EDIT; its coming back to me slowly and unsurely (<is that even a word) but I think I used a combo of crystal rye and a little caraaroma. Crystal rye is quite wonderfull.




SJW said:


> Could be worth a go. Either way I would end up with a pretty good drop. I guess we should be carefully of calling anything a clone as, often similar to the original is still a might fine drop no matter what style your trying to CLONE.



Yeah not much of a fan of the word clone.
Its classic when someone might say 'hey my clone is way better' anyone see the illogical part of that?


----------



## bconnery (31/8/07)

Actually I was going the S04 but ended up just pasting. I do prefer others but it isn't too bad. 

Dried wise I'm Windsoring in all my english ales these days. 



The site where it comes from I think probably 80% of the recipes have S04...


----------



## SJW (31/8/07)

> Steve
> 
> I did one a while back:
> 
> ...



Way ahead of u Steve. Got it. I guess these English Bitters/Strongs are all pretty similar just all big, malty, and hoppy, just add yeast and water :blink: 



> EDIT; its coming back to me slowly and unsurely (<is that even a word) but I think I used a combo of crystal rye and a little caraaroma. Crystal rye is quite wonderfull.



I don't need much excuse to use Caraaroma, what a lovely addition to any beer


----------



## SJW (31/8/07)

Well this is what I came up with. All I need to do now is ensure my MO supplies are adequate:

Type: All Grain
Date: 25/08/2007 
Batch Size: 28.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 35.90 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Hop Monster Brewery 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 79.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 94.04 % 
300.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 4.70 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 0.78 % 
30.00 gm Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 0.47 % 
60.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 23.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (20 min) Hops 8.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.057 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.62 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 34.6 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 32.2 EBC Color: Color 

Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 6380.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 17.29 L Grain Temperature: 15.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 15.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 74.2 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 92.3 C 75.6 C


----------



## RobB (31/8/07)

This is Tess and Mark Szamatulski's Hobgoblin 'clone' from BYO's recipe database. Extract, partial and AG versions are given.

I'm very fond of Hobgoblin, along with everything else which Wychwood produce. Thankfully, they have recently ditched the clear bottles in favour of brown, so it should travel better.

If you're interested, they now also produce an oak-conditioned cider called Green Goblin.


(5 gallons) 

OG =1.059 FG =1.016 SRM = 17.5 IBU = 28 



Ingredients 

6 oz. British crystal malt 
(55 Lovibond) 
1 oz. British chocolate malt 
0.5 oz. British black malt 
6.5 lbs. Muntons extra light dry malt extract (DME) 
4 oz. malto dextrin 
7 AAUs Progress bittering hops (1 oz. of 7% alpha acid) 
3.4 AAUs Styrian Goldings flavor hops (0.66 oz. of 5% alpha acid) 
2.5 AAUs Styrian Goldings aroma hops (0.5 oz. of 5% alpha acid) 
1 tsp. Irish moss 
London Ale yeast (Wyeast 1028) or English Ale yeast (White Labs WLP002) 
0.75 cup corn sugar for priming 

Step by Step 

Heat 1 gallon of water to 155 F. Add grain and steep at 150 F for 30 minutes. Strain the grain water into the brew pot. Sparge the grains with 0.5 gallons of 150 F water. Add the malt extracts, malto dextrin and bittering hops. Add water until the total volume is 2.5 gallons. Boil for 45 minutes then add 0.66 oz. of Styrian Goldings flavor hops and Irish moss. Boil for 13 minutes and add 0.5 oz. of Styrian Goldings hops. Boil for 2 minutes. Remove the pot from the stove and cool for 15 minutes. Strain the cooled wort into the primary fermenter and add cold water to obtain 5 gallons. When the wort is below 80 F, pitch the yeast and aerate well. Ferment in the primary at 68 to 72 F for 5 to 7 days. 

Rack to the secondary and let ferment at 70 F for 2.5 to 3 weeks until target gravity is reached. Bottle and let prime at 70 to 72 F for 2 weeks. Store at cellar temperature. Serve in a pint glass at 50 F. 

Partial-Mash Option 

Mash 2 lbs. Maris Otter two-row pale malt with specialty grains at 150 F for 90 minutes. Then follow the extract recipe, omitting 1.5 lb. Muntons extra light dry malt extract at the beginning of the boil. 

All-Grain Option 

Mash 10.75 lbs. Maris Otter two-row pale malt with the specialty grains at 150 F for 90 minutes. Add 5.3 AAU Progress bittering hop (24% less than the extract recipe) for 90 minutes. Add the Irish moss, flavor and aroma hops as indicated in the extract recipe.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (31/8/07)

I think a hobgoblin clone is gonna be added to my to do list :beer: 

Cheers


----------



## SJW (31/8/07)

> I think a hobgoblin clone is gonna be added to my to do list
> 
> Cheers



Oh I think I have created a monster. I can just see Marris Otter being in sort supply in a few months.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (2/9/07)

I had a crack at a Hobgoblin inspired(Not cloned  ) brew in Feb that turned out pretty good. I too used Cararoma(2.7%) and IMO it was a little too "raiseny" or bocky. If I try this recipe again, I will decrease the amount n use a medium crystal as well to get a bit more toffee. Hops in order of addition were Northdown, Styrians and Fuggles....I never tried a side by side taste but this recipe started my love affair with Ringwood Ale yeast- the fruity earthy flavours were spot on IMO..


----------



## deadly (2/9/07)

> This is Tess and Mark Szamatulski's Hobgoblin 'clone' from BYO's recipe database. Extract, partial and AG versions are given.


Did the AG version a while back and drinking it now,its nothing like a goblin but a nice beer all the same.


----------



## brettprevans (28/9/07)

thinking of putting together an extract recipe for this. instead of marris otter or trad ale malt, what do you think I should use instead (obviously either LME or DME). but which ones and how much?

Im figuring 3kg of LDME as base, so the crystal/grain etc characteristics can come through? (maybe sub 0.5kg os DDME in there to be cheeky?). Then im liking the look of the rest of SJW's bill and hop schedule. 

thoughts?


----------



## matti (30/9/07)

Bongchitis was looking at making somethink similar.

I would suggest you try to get hold of Muntons unhopped pale ale malt., if you can, as it would use Englisg 2 row grains like Maris Otter as its base grains.

3kgs Light LME
0.5 kgs Dark malt extract 
Steep the crystal and choc grains 
aim for an SG of 1.054-56.

Here is what matti/Pumpy brewed a couple of w/ends away.
Mine still conditioning in bottle but it will be a ripper as Pumpy has kegged his and drinking it already


Hobgoblin Strong Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 2/09/2007 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: Pumpy 
Boil Size: 47.96 L Asst Brewer: yours truly
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Pumpy brewery 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 
( out of primary-> nice round malty choc caramel flavour with the styrian rounding it off nicely)

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.00 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 85.19 % 
0.52 kg JWM Crystal 140 (145.8 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
0.40 kg Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.26 % 
0.30 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt (600.0 EBC) Grain 3.15 % 
0.17 kg JWM Dark Crystal (220.6 EBC) Grain 1.85 % 
26.36 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
26.36 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (60 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
26.36 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (30 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
26.36 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (30 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.054 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.19 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 27.4 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 34.4 EBC Color: Color 

Mash schedule from memory (90 min at 67 degrees sparge at 76 after short recirculation) 

Reported from Pumpy not a straight copy but rather nice I here.


----------



## Bongchitis (1/10/07)

Thats awesome! I tried Hobgoblin 2 weeks ago and it has instantly became a must brew for me. I have never tasted anything like it!

I really need to get to the more advanced areas of this site and get into mini mashing if I am to make some really flavousome beer.

Thanks Matti for pointing this thread out, I'll be keeping an eye out.

The consensus seems to be positive for this one. Seems like the recipes are all pretty similar so I may start my mashing career on this for my next brew....when better than 3 weeks holidays!

Cheers............Bongchitis


----------



## Zizzle (1/10/07)

bconnery said:


> 5.56 kg Maris Otter
> 0.3 kg Crystal
> 0.23 kg Carapils
> 0.17 Chocolate
> ...



I recently made a beer based on this with what was on hand:

5.0 kg BB Pale Malt
0.3 kg Crystal
0.23 kg Carapils
0.17 kg Chocolate
67 degrees for 60 minutes
12 g Green Bullet 60min
15 g Green Bullet 30min
15 g Green Bullet 10min
US56

It turned out well, maybe a bit too dark, so less choc next time. And maybe a better yeast.
I suspect it's nothing like Hobgoblin but I don't know since I've never had it


----------



## matti (3/10/07)

I am sipping on Hobgoblin that I got from Dan Murphys, (a bottle from the backshelf of course).
Very toasty biscuity aroma, rich roasty flavour with the slightest styrian dropping off the tounge as you swallow.
No immediate after taste. A REAL MALTY after taste lingering between sips.
Overall a good dry malt strong dark ale.
Cannot detect much caramel but there is a present sweetness that a different palate may experience as a hint of caramel.

The one Pumpy and I brew was a bit lighter in colour and not as biscuity.
Will get back to you as soon as I tasted mine.

Not one to drink in a hurry.
1/5 of a meal in my book and a very nice winter beer. oooop its 35 outside  
So I think will brew something like this for next winter with a porter of kind
cherio
 

gee my taste has come along way since morgans bitter and #42 enhancer :lol:


----------



## Cracka (3/10/07)

matti said:


> I am sipping on Hobgoblin that I got from Dan Murphys, (a bottle from the backshelf of course).
> Very toasty biscuity aroma, rich roasty flavour with the slightest styrian dropping off the tounge as you swallow.
> No immediate after taste. A REAL MALTY after taste lingering between sips.
> Overall a good dry malt strong dark ale.
> ...







:icon_drool2: 

Another 35 min to nock-off time


----------



## matti (9/10/07)

Woohoo  
This is the result of the one Pumpy and I brewed.
Ignore the condensation and look at the colour at bottom of glass,
This has only been bottled for 14 days and moved it to brew cupboard in garage today.

As for comparison of the real stuff, here goes.

Colour: very close to original and absolute crystal clear.

Aroma: Very malty and no real evidence of the styrian and smells strong and fruity, (a bit sweeter then a dry ale.)

Taste: Initial mouthful give an impression of full malty flavour with a sweet residual, perhaps due unfermented 
dextrines, being a rather young beer.
The biscuity, toasty experience is there not as much toffee caramel, a slight immediate after taste
of bitterness didn't recall from original. A very malty perle Luv it

As for rating 8.5 out of ten.

An absolute marvelous brittish dark ale and I want to SOOOOOOOO much to get my own gear and start brewing this GOLD.
Onya Pumps I'll bring you a bottler soon.


----------



## Pumpy (16/10/07)

I am not so articulate as Matti when describing beers in fact I am hopeless at it .

The Hobgoblin clone that Matti and I have brewed is a nicely balanced beer using the Ringwood Yeast that Matti (our yeast expert bulked up ) .

the beer is as clear as a bell .

I was a bit unsure when the beer was green and a bit dissapointed but , It really has turned into a highly drinkable beer which I cant compare to the Hobgoblin as I have not tasted it since being in the UK a couple of years ago , all I remember is that I really enjoyed it .

Pumpy


----------



## Franko (16/10/07)

I,ve also had the pleasure of tasting Pumpy and Matti's Hobgoblin clone.
A great drop if I say so myself keep it up guys 

Franko


----------



## /// (16/10/07)

Having a look at the recipe I was going to ask about the kettle sugars were... butttt I wont...

I will say that 'Precious' is some yeast to work with. Like any trip into Middle Brew, Ringwood is not a yeast you can dump and stir then run away on. You cannot control this one, even the Ringwood Brewery loose control of it at times. (its ok, i know the former head brewer, he is a top bloke)

With plenty of oxygen, good temps and good handling this yeast with respect will top crop beautifully and produce a brite beer perfect for the Soul. I think we should start the idea of 'Soul Brewing'. Its like Soul Surfing, it aint about the biggest waves or the most extreme places (or BJCP Guidelines and strict styles). Soul surfing is following a curve and working this line, curves are what surfing is about, gracefully and with care. Its not about controlling the beast but letting it take you for a ride... one perhaps unpredictable but more fulfilling... unlike ultimate control with Ninny Lager Brewing....

Viva la Soul Brewing and Brite Ale!

Scotty


----------



## SJW (16/10/07)

his is what I have planned, and if it comes out half as good as my Old Speckled Hen clone it should be a cracker.

#52 Hobgoblin 
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale) 


Type: All Grain
Date: 25/03/2010 
Batch Size: 28.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 35.90 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Hop Monster Brewery 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 93.17 % 
300.00 gm Crystal Malt - Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (145.0 EBC) Grain 4.66 % 
110.00 gm Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 1.71 % 
30.00 gm Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 0.47 % 
60.00 gm Fuggles [5.70 %] (60 min) Hops 30.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.054 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.38 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 40.7 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 30.5 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 6440.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 17.35 L Grain Temperature: 15.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 15.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH


----------



## Pumpy (16/10/07)

SJW said:


> his is what I have planned, and if it comes out half as good as my Old Speckled Hen clone it should be a cracker.
> 
> #52 Hobgoblin
> Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
> ...




Looks the Go Stephen like the black malt , I love the Nottingham yeast too

pumpy


----------



## matti (16/10/07)

> The Hobgoblin clone that Matti and I have brewed is a nicely balanced beer using the Ringwood Yeast that Matti (our yeast expert bulked up ) .



Cheers Pumpy. Not a real expert, Just like to know what i deal with prior to use.
I just research the yeast I use to get best results.



> I,ve also had the pleasure of tasting Pumpy and Matti's Hobgoblin clone.
> A great drop if I say so myself keep it up guys



Cheers
Had my second one in bottle a day ago. A great head and good head retention, Slighty smoother one week on, due to slighty higher carbonation. 
I hope I didn't over prime the bugger. Calculated 6g/L. 
Still a bit sweeter then the one I got form Dan Murphys.

According to our M.A.L.E expert, Linz, they tend to get dryer with age. Going to try to hold the last dozen out as long as possible.


----------



## matti (27/10/07)

Just like to say shanks pumpy. 
Itsch a marvelousch dropchski

It is an awesome brew guys
Chech the recipe out, a few posts back.
You won't regret it.
Use ringwood yeast and ferment at 18-20 for 10 days.
The couple of days extra on yeast cake will do it all the good in the world.
Full of choc biscuit flavour with a slight hoppiness that not over powering at all, and get the IBU to 27ish.
FAntastic and drinking it now.


----------



## Pumpy (28/10/07)

matti said:


> Just like to say shanks pumpy.
> Itsch a marvelousch dropchski
> 
> It is an awesome brew guys
> ...



Teamwork Matti 

Pumpy


----------



## therook (12/12/08)

Just bought one of these at Dan Murphy's after RobW told me they were on sale with a Pint glass and comes in a round tin for 13 bucks.

Can't wait to try it

Rook


----------



## drsmurto (12/12/08)

therook said:


> Just bought one of these at Dan Murphy's after RobW told me they were on sale with a Pint glass and comes in a round tin for 13 bucks.
> 
> Can't wait to try it
> 
> Rook



:angry: bought 1 yesterday from Dan Murphys and didnt get a glass. 

I must admit it was in Elizabeth so all the glasses had probably already been nicked.....


----------



## buttersd70 (12/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> I must admit it was in Elizabeth so all the glasses had probably already been nicked.....



Butters hears sirens....frantically tries to hide 5 gross of glasses in his shed, but theres no room, thanks to all the car stereos he's 'minding for a friend'... h34r:


----------

